

Fighting fire with volts: How water hoses could be replaced with electric wands - shawnee_
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1370616/Fighting-volts-How-water-hoses-replaced-electric-wands.html?ITO=1490

======
brianbreslin
Is there video evidence of this anywhere? I read the whole thing, all I saw
was a drawing...

